
Russ Cox on Go's Error Handling - chasingtheflow
https://plus.google.com/116810148281701144465/posts/iqAiKAwP6Ce
======
Evbn
1\. Seriously, I have to the endure 20% of my phone screen covered by a
floating absolutely positioned ad to join Google+? Why, because the website is
so beautifully designed?

2\. Array out of bounds is an exception because array access is an operator,
not a function? So we classify failure modes by the syntax of the call? Why
can't a[j] return two values?

